# (OH) At Stud Ridgeviews True Grit



## WALDMAN79 (Sep 30, 2010)

AT JUST OVER 100 LBS., RIDGEVIEW'S TRUE GRIT IS A 4 YEAR OLD YELLOW LAB WITH A BLOCKY HEAD TRADITIONAL TO HIS EUROPEAN BLOODLINE. EXTENSIVE BENCH AND FIELD CHAMPION BLOODLINE AND HIS ELBOWS, CARDIAC AND EYES ARE NORMAL, HIPS - GOOD, EIC & CMN - CLEAR. SEE MORE ON WWW.GUNDOGBROKER.COM AND WWW.GUNDOGCENTRAL.COM


----------

